# Dreamweaver cs3 free serial number can I get?



## caridwcs3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys, :wave:

First, for give me if my english is bad :wink:
I am from Indonesia, I am newbie in internet and also in web design

I am looking for dreamweaver cs3 serial number for free, can i get it from you guys? Please help me...

in forum likes ****, I have no credit card to pay.

I hope someone will help me about this...

Thank you very very much guys! ray:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry it's against the forum rules: (Rules here)


> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

